# ACT State Sponsorship - 190 Visa



## gsrb (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi,

I am applying for ACT State Sponsorship and as a part of the application, I am to provide as reference, details of anyone staying in ACT region so that I could gain more points and chances of getting the application picked faster as well could be high. 

This detail is just as a reference and unfortunately, I do not know anyone staying in this region. Can I get any help in this regard please?

Thank you.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gsrb said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am applying for ACT State Sponsorship and as a part of the application, I am to provide as reference, details of anyone staying in ACT region so that I could gain more points and chances of getting the application picked faster as well could be high.
> 
> ...


For occupations which are closed following conditions apply - 
Applicants working in Canberra are eligible to apply. Overseas 
applicants with an ACT job offer or close family member living in 
Canberra may be eligible to apply.

http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.au/workspace/uploads/documents/act-occupation-list-2013-14.pdf
http://www.canberrayourfuture.com.a.../190-skilled-nominated-guidelines-sept-13.pdf

There is no additional points gain by having close member in canberra. ACT do not sponsor 489.

What is your occupation code?


----------



## gsrb (Jan 23, 2013)

I am applying for 263212 which is still Open. 

Kindly help me understand. Is there not mandatory that this information is to be mentioned in the application to ACT and holds no relevance?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mroks (Nov 1, 2011)

gsrb said:


> I am applying for 263212 which is still Open.
> 
> Kindly help me understand. Is there not mandatory that this information is to be mentioned in the application to ACT and holds no relevance?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Your occupation is in open status. You can apply for ACT SS. No need of any close family member in canberra.
Apply fast as we don't know what will happen tomorrow.


----------



## shahin_azi (Jan 20, 2014)

Hi all
Could anybody help me what is the capacity of Human Resoruce Advisor on ACT for 2014? and what percentage is available now?
Thanks


----------



## Gurdjieff (Jul 14, 2013)

shahin_azi said:


> Hi all
> Could anybody help me what is the capacity of Human Resoruce Advisor on ACT for 2014? and what percentage is available now?
> Thanks


Immigration ACT does not publish this information. Nobody here will know the total or remaining capacity.


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

so anyone moving to ACT in 2015 ?


----------



## saritha198 (Feb 11, 2015)

*ACT state sponsorship criteria*

Hi,

my Occupation Code 511112 is in Closed status under ACT State Nomination list.
but my relative( my cousin sister) lives in ACT - she is Citizen.
so Can I apply for ACT State nomination based on above criteria??

please help


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

saritha198 said:


> Hi,
> 
> my Occupation Code 511112 is in Closed status under ACT State Nomination list.
> but my relative( my cousin sister) lives in ACT - she is Citizen.
> ...


Don't think so. As per the guidelines "Close relative is restricted to only include parents, brother, sister, grandparents, step parents, step siblings of the main applicant or spouse / partner."

https://www.immi.gov.au/migrants/family/definitions.htm


----------

